# Help me with my double haul.



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My double haul skillz are not that good, in fact they are quite teh suk. I get pretty good distance despite the fact, but I can't throw my entire length of 8 wt fly line like I can on say a 5 wt.

So, on the back cast, no big deal, got that down. BUT that leaves my left hand (right hand caster) down by my side. Do you just keep a *grip* on the fly line and bring your hand back up close to the reel to where you are ready to bring the hand sharply down on the cast forward? If so how do you feed any more line out? Guess it's time to break down and get a lesson or buy a video.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Read Lefty's book !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Stuart, my best advice is to line up an hour with an instructor. You can read all the books and watch all the tapes, but they won't be able to diagnose the problem. There are several in the Houston area. You can contact one of the fly shops or, check the Texas Fly Fishers site for upcoming classes. It's time and money well invested.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

Animal Chris said:


> Stuart, my best advice is to line up an hour with an instructor. You can read all the books and watch all the tapes, but they won't be able to diagnose the problem. There are several in the Houston area. You can contact one of the fly shops or, check the Texas Fly Fishers site for upcoming classes. It's time and money well invested.
> 
> http://www.texasflyfishers.org/
> 
> Tight lines, Chris


Very good advice!!!!

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Check out the link
http://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/contents.shtml
It is a funny website but these guys are serious about fly casting. The double haul is a weird thing, once you get it though, it just clicks and it seems so fundamental. It is hard for me not to double haul now even when fishing small streams, you just shorten the haul a bit.


----------



## PattiP (May 4, 2005)

We just got back from Belize and I had to cast farther - I'm a solid 30 foot caster but that wasn't going to catch any fish down there - especially a spooky bone fish.

I worked with my guide for about an hour and finally got it - when you haul on your back cast he calls that "GIVE" and he says you have to "TAKE" as much as you give. When I pulled the line down with my left hand he started laughing - "you take like a girl" - I just looked at him. He says, hey your left hand should be by your hip when you are done taking....don't be scared to take as much as you give.

I tried that and it worked - now I just have to keep practicing until I can do it without thinking because I swear my brain stops when I see fish.

Good luck - btw - Chris Philips is the best casting teacher around here! He taught me the basics and how to cast that same 30 feet in the wind. If he feels up to it with his health - you won't send better money!


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

practice


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gotta second the advice on Chris Phillips. Once he gets well, that will be the best money you ever spent. I've seen him cast 120' plus, and smooth as silk, and a great guy.

THE JAMMER


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

*Sinking line*

Hey Stu,
When you fish the sinking line in the surf, what is the sink rate? Like if you count one thousand one, one thousand two... how many feet would you say it sinks?


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

depends om the line look at the grain 250 vs 350 etc will determine how fast it sinks. Even better look at the package


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

sometimes, physics will not allow a 60 foot cast from a pro, other times, physics makes a 90 foot cast look easy from a novice......i agree with everyone else, get a "field lesson", from a real instrucktor, or, go with one those guys and have them help out......thats what i did when i was about 13 years old and it still sticks today.....good luck..


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

just wondering, if I was standing on the second sand bar would it take very long to drag on bottom? With say a clouser w/bead chain eyes. On a slow steady strip. (SINKIN LINE)


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

I reckon I'd get real good sensitivity.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Stuart, to answer your original question, you do need to let your hand go back up toward the reel after hauling on your backcast. It needs to get back into position so you can haul again on the forecast. You can hold the line tight and just raise your hand as the line gets pulled out on your backcast. You can also let some line slip or shoot on the backcast while you're raising your hand back into "haul position". Whether you shoot some line on the backcast just depends on how much line you want out to load the rod.

I always shoot some line on the first backcast, and usually a second time to get about 40 feet of line out. That really helps load the rod in case I need to make a longer cast.

All that said, few people can cast a full fly line with any consistency and it's hardly/rarely necessary, particulalry if sight casting (since you usually can't spot fish that far anyway). It is helpful if blind casting, but I don't do much of that anymore. If you can cast 80 feet with decent accuracy, you're pretty well ahead of most people already.

Bruce


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce J said:


> If you can cast 80 feet with _*decent accuracy*_, you're pretty well ahead of most people already.
> 
> Bruce


well that puts me out of the running!


----------

